# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Planting in coco fiber?

## Kermitthefrog01

I'm still debating if i should make my not started vertical 10 gallon tank for a crested gecko or some dart frogs. This is my first time making a terrarium. My real question is can I plant live plants such as moss,ferns,lichens and other plotted plants in just ecoearth coco fiber or do I need to mix it with other things. I understand the drainage layer I need, I already have that all under control. I just need to know if the plants will thrive in only ecoearth coco fiber?? Thanks for viewing/responding!!!

----------


## Amy

There are no nutrients in coco fiber and the plants will all die after a while.  Most of us use abg mix for our plants, either purchased or homemade.  :Smile:

----------


## Lija

10 gal for crestedgecko is way way too small, as a temporary for juvenile, yes it would work, but definitely not for adult

----------


## Crunchy Frog

Is there any reason why you don't want to use ABG mix?  I have some in a planter in my viv, and the plants are doing very well.  They include a fern, and alsobia, and a snakeplant.  I also have some stuffed into a deep crevice in the climbing branch, and have grown moss on it from NEHerp's moss slurry.  I also have a pothos rooted directly in the wet drainage layer, that is doing phenomenally, and a snakeplant rooted in same, that's at least alive.  :Wink: 

I don't know about ecoearth because I've never tried to grow anything in it.

----------


## Scott Bogard

What I would do is mix your Eco earth with some sterilized compost, and some aquarium charcoal and that should sustain plant life decently once you have animals defecating in it and healthy bacteria breaking it down.  The reason dirt will sustain plant long term and not pure Eco earth is just nutrients.  Dirt also lasts longer due to inorganic matter like clay, silt, and sand, which will not decompose.  I'd recommend against dirt due to small pebbles which can cause impaction, and risk of harmful bacteria.  There are also supposedly frog safe fertilizers, but if you get some isopods or springtails working that compost you shouldn't need it...  Remember isopods and the like can introduce bad bacteria also so be choosy where you get them from...

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Coco fiber in itself is a soft and loose substrate and is not likely to support tall growing, heavy-leaved plants. Packed down well it will hold water too much underneath that you wont notice since the top looks dry.

The only plants I've grown spectacularly in pure coco fiber are some epiphytic bromeliads, epiphytic cactuses and even Nepenthes pitcher plants since they are technically independent of the nutrient derived from a soil medium

----------

